# ISO Unique Italian Appetizer Ideas



## Steve Kroll (Oct 19, 2012)

DW and I are getting together with our dinner club next weekend. Our friends who are hosting it recently returned from a trip to Italy and have decided to do an Italian themed dinner. I am in charge of bringing appetizers and a wine to pair with it.

The wine is easy. I'll probably bring Prosecco, since it's a nice palate waker-upper and goes well with virtually any appetizer.

As for appetizers, the obvious choice is an antipasti platter. We have a good salumeria not too far away, so I was thinking of stopping by there to get some meat and cheeses. DW loves prosciutto and melon skewers, so that will also be on the plate.

Any other ideas from DC'ers? Maybe a little something off the beaten path. This is a group of adventurous eaters who are always attempting to go for the wow factor whenever we get together. 

Where's Luca??


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like layering roasted peppers, sundried tomatoes, arthichokes, salami or pastrami, ricotta, pesto and buffalo mozzarella in a large dish and baking it till melting and bubbly. Served with toasted bruchetta slices.

You can play with the flavours, I always change it a bit and it always goes down well.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> DW and I are getting together with our dinner club next weekend. Our friends who are hosting it recently returned from a trip to Italy and have decided to do an Italian themed dinner. I am in charge of bringing appetizers and a wine to pair with it.
> 
> The wine is easy. I'll probably bring Prosecco, since it's a nice palate waker-upper and goes well with virtually any appetizer.
> 
> ...


 
Arancini 
Mario's Pear Carpaccio
Prosecco floats - prosecco & lemon sorbet, but not sure how you could transport it.
Will give it some more thought.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 19, 2012)

I think homemade Caponata would make a wonderful addition to your ntipasti tray.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

How about some Carpaccio or stuffed zucchini flowers or zucchini fritters. Darn I'm getting hungry! Love Italian food!


----------



## Siegal (Oct 19, 2012)

You can make an assortment of olives and fruits stuffed with different things. Like blue cheese stuffed olives, prosciutto and parm stuffed olives. Dates stuffed with toasted almonds, figs stuffed with ricotta and drizzled honey....you get the picture....yum


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2012)

Giada has a cool recipe for Spinach Salad in a Parmesan Frico Cup. I'd make the frico cups and fill them with an antipasto mixture instead of the spinach salad; you could lighten it up with some greens if you wanted.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> You can make an assortment of olives and fruits stuffed with different things. Like blue cheese stuffed olives, prosciutto and parm stuffed olives. Dates stuffed with toasted almonds, figs stuffed with ricotta and drizzled honey....you get the picture....yum


 
Talking about stuffed fruit, I remember an appetizer we had at an Italian wedding once that I liked. I got the recipe but I don't know what I did with it.
It was called Dulcia Domestica. Dates stuffed with pine nuts and cooked in wine and honey.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 19, 2012)

We love to grill pencil asparagus and make proscuitto wrapped bundles with them. Usually three spears to a bundle, which get a light dressing of fresh lemon juice, olive oil, salt and pepper. Parmesan is shaved over the platter. We consider it finger food.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 19, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Giada has a cool recipe for Spinach Salad in a Parmesan Frico Cup. I'd make the frico cups and fill them with an antipasto mixture instead of the spinach salad; you could lighten it up with some greens if you wanted.


 
Great pic.  Is it yours?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2012)

I love cheese and potato fricos

Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Frico with Potatoes and Montasio Cheese


----------



## Siegal (Oct 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Talking about stuffed fruit, I remember an appetizer we had at an Italian wedding once that I liked. I got the recipe but I don't know what I did with it.
> It was called Dulcia Domestica. Dates stuffed with pine nuts and cooked in wine and honey.



That sounds sooooo good


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry my ideas are coming in drips and drabs lol! Keep thinking of thing I like.
I sometime make skewers with bocconcini, cherry tomatoes and olives and serve them with pesto for dipping and mini cheese ravioli with sundried tomato pesto.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> That sounds sooooo good


 
It was! Wish I could remember how to make them  I'm sure if I google it I should find a recipe. These were made by an Italian Granny and I doubt I'll find an exact copy of hers.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2012)

We line large trays woth greens then put on peppers,olives several types, small crostinis with sweet butter, small chopped chives and smoked salmon, fresh figs stuffed with herb goat cheeserizzle them with honey and top with crisp fried pieces of prosciutto,Belgian endive leaves,with the end filled with soft gorgonzola and toasted chopprd walnuts, tiny meat balls either lemon or garlic stuffed, a few stuffed eggs,, roasted red pepper rolls and bite sized stuffed mushroomsscatter the platter with fried sage leaves basil fritters and parsley are great as well.
kadesma


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2012)

Cerise said:
			
		

> Great pic.  Is it yours?



No, it's from someone's blog, although I think I saw it on the FN site sometime back.


----------



## merstar (Oct 19, 2012)

Check these out:
Grilled Pizzettas with Parmigiano, Prosciutto and Arugula and with Taleggio and Puttanesca
Grilled Pizzettas with Parmigiano, Prosciutto and Arugula and with Taleggio and Puttanesca Recipe : Anne Burrell : Recipes : Food Network
Smoked Mozzarella and Sundried Tomatoes Cigars 
Smoked Mozzarella and Sun-dried Tomato Cigars Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! A lot of really good ideas here. I'm glad I asked. I would've never have thought of things like fricos, caponata, or arancini. 

And that dulcia domestica sounds fabulous and different. I found a recipe for it here. Turns out it dates all the way back to ancient Rome.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 19, 2012)

Cherry or Grape tomatoes stuffed with cheese and pine nuts.

Whole cloves of garlic slow poached in Olive Oil. You can dip the bread and or spread the garlic on it.

Grilled fennel slices.

Grilled or fried eggplant slices with diced tomato,italian parsley and spices.

Rosemary pics with a single Lamb Kabob or Tortolini or Shrimp.

A potato gallete with saffron or salumi.

Fried polenta squares on pics with a dipping sauce or marinara.A single shrimp on top is good too.

Olives 

Grapes in a prosecco mold. (clear mold with grapes floating)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Wow! A lot of really good ideas here. I'm glad I asked. I would've never have thought of things like fricos, caponata, or arancini.
> 
> And that dulcia domestica sounds fabulous and different. I found a recipe for it here. Turns out it dates all the way back to ancient Rome.


 
That recipe sounds about right to me, think it's darn close to the ones I had 
Wish I could taste your appetizers! Love Italian nibbles!


----------

